# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Impotentie

## ahrend12

Hoe komt het dat mannen impotent worden

----------


## Helium

Vraag dat eens aan meneer Google. Die weet het vast wel!

----------


## natuurzorg

Dat is meestal door het oxideren van stikstofoxides in ons lichaam. Een natuurlijke antioxidant kan dat vermijden zoals bv graanaatappelsap. Kijk hier is: http://www.naturamedicatrix.fr/nl/ge...r-jacob-s.html of hier https://tussendelakens.nl/impotentie/

----------

